# EA Cricket 2005 Help!



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 7, 2005)

hi gamerz,
I just wanna know the controls of EA Cricket 2005
as u might be knowing that the info about controls in the game is flashed for 0.0986538762 seconds   , it is hard to note them.
also , i couldnt find them in the manual.
so , it will be a real help to me if anyone of you could post the controls of the game .

also , i wanna know is the game really tough to play?
i mean is it enjoyable or not?

waiting for your replies...


----------



## moshel (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are the controls,

w: back foot shot
s: Front foot shot
a: leave/duck
d: Come down the wicket and hit
shift: Six hit button

while running
d: run
a: cancel run
w: dive

press combination of arrows with this button to hit shots.

bowling is easy so i am not writing it. and fielding better leave it to the computer


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Cricket 2005 is not that good as it was expected. It's really difficult to play. There are many bugs in this game. It will be enjoyable for hardcore cricket fans!!! The gameplay is tough.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 8, 2005)

ea has to do a irritating thing always in the game, you can't even remap ur controls. and the tips just flash in seconds in te loading screen . no help file is provided with the game , just keep guessing .....


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 10, 2005)

*taken for granted*

Iguess EA has taken its customers for granted. They have assumed that customers of there great cricket 2004 gamelol:    ) will be buying 2005 edition also and most of the controls r same excepth some adjustment in bowling.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Aug 10, 2005)

Just do what I did: Toss EA's Cricket 2005 in the dustbin and get Codemasters' Brian Lara International Cricket 2005 instead.


----------



## medigit (Aug 10, 2005)

does anyone know how to hit a six.what are the buttons to be pressed and at what time of the bowling


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 11, 2005)

*ever heard of this*

Ever heard of "PRACTICE MAKES MAN PERFECT". U have to practice it man..... it will come to u when u get the hang of it.... or u have to go to friends place to see at what time to hit, how can one xplain in this forum...... :roll:


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 11, 2005)

Seriously the controls are not as difficult as you point out to be. Just my opinion. I agree it appears too complex for first timers to be using direction keys+shift+actual shot key to hit an aerial shot but playing the game for a while in the Easy difficulty level unlike the default Medium difficulty helps a lot. 

And if you have any probs what so ever in the batting, I remember what Geoffrey Boycott or someone said" Whenever in doubt, Sweep" I feel it very much suits EA Cricket 2005. I sweep all the bowlers to six, thats my primary means of making some serious Runs. The bowling in the game is what doesnt come naturally to me and took me some while to get used to. But still no good in that department.


----------



## medigit (Aug 12, 2005)

hey wizrulz,
                  i know Practise makes perfect but the problem is that i have the Demo .So no practise here.Got it.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 12, 2005)

This is really a boring game n very hard. Prefer Cricket 2002 still.


----------



## nix (Aug 12, 2005)

*agree*

yeah i agree w/you the gameplay still isnt right...gaphics are better tho..
has anyone here played BLC 2005? how is it?


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Aug 13, 2005)

I got both BLIC 2005 & Cricket 2005 for the Xbox and I must say Codemasters' BLIC 2005 is much better than what EA has to offer with Cricket 2005. Playing Cricket 2005 is so frustrating while BLIC is non-stop fun. In it even bowling is exciting. I actually bowl for the entire innings whereas in Cricket 2005 I just hit the "Autoplay" option (partly due to the fact that such an option isn't available in BLIC). Though BLIC isn't perfect but still I'd prefer it over Cricket 2005 anyday.

I'd give Cricket 2005 5/10 while BLIC 8/10.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 13, 2005)

" EA SPORTS Rulzzzzz" is no longer applicable.


----------



## moshel (Aug 13, 2005)

@sourabh: I totally agree with u about the sweep shot. In one days i hit mostly on drives for six. but i dont know why in test matches i am never able to hit on drives. the batsman always plays backfoot shot. so u have to sweep to get a six. and its easy. 

EA Sports Cricket 2005 is a "Kala Dhabba" on EA Sports's Name.


----------

